# Klara's top 75



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Klara is the Flemish classical music station. Each year listeners are invited to send their top fives from which they compile an overall top 75. Here's the result for this year. The average Klara listener seems to be a big Bach fan with a strong believe in the big man up above.

http://lvb.net/item/6870

Klara's top-75 van de klassieke muziek

1 Johann Sebastian Bach Mattheuspassie BWV 244 - Wir setzen uns mit Tränen nieder
2 Johann Sebastian Bach Suite voor cello solo BWV1007 - prelude
3 Johann Sebastian Bach Mattheuspassie BWV 244- Erbarme dich
4 Giovanni Battista Pergolesi Stabat mater
5 Gregorio Allegri Miserere
6 Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart Requiem - Lacrimosa
7 Ludwig van Beethoven Pianoconcerto nr. 5 "Keizersconcerto" - Allegro
8 Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart Klarinetconcerto - Adagio
9 Henry Purcell Dido and Aenaes - When I am laid in earth
10 Gabriel Fauré Requiem op. 48 - Pie Jesu
11 Samuel Barber Adagio voor strijkers
12 Sergej Rachmaninov Pianoconcerto nr.3 - Allegro ma non tanto
13 Ludwig van Beethoven Symfonie nr. 9 "Koorsymfonie" - Freude schöner Götterfunken
14 Erik Satie Gymnopédie nr. 1
15 Johann Sebastian Bach Weinachtsoratorium - Jauchzet, frohlocket
16 Johann Sebastian Bach Jesu bleibet meine Freude uit de Kantate Herz und Mund BWV 
17 Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart Requiem - Introitus
18 Gustav Mahler Symfonie nr. 5 - Adagietto
19 Johannes Brahms Ein deutsches Requiem - Ihr habt nun Traurigkeit
20 Tomaso Albinoni Adagio in g
21 Johann Sebastian Bach Toccata en fuga in d BWV 565
22 Edvard Grieg Peer Gyntsuite nr. 1- Morgenstemming
23 Carl Orff Carmina Burana - O fortuna
24 Georges Bizet De parelvissers - Au fond du temple saint
25 Vincenzo Bellini Norma - Casta Diva
26 Antonin Dvorák Symfonie nr. 9 "Uit de nieuwe wereld" - Largo
27 George Frideric Handel Largo "Ombra mai fu" uit Xerxes
28 Johann Sebastian Bach Magnificat
29 John Williams Thema uit Schindler's List
30 Max Bruch Kol Nidrei
31 Claudio Monteverdi Mariavespers - Nisi Dominus
32 George Frideric Handel Rinaldo - Lascia ch'io pianga
33 Andrew Lloyd Webber Pie Jesu uit "Requiem"
34 George Frideric Handel Messiah - Allelujah
35 Franz Schubert Strijkkwintet in C D 956 - Adagio
36 Ludwig van Beethoven Symfonie nr. 6 - deel 1
37 Edward Elgar Enigma Variaties - Nimrod
38 Johannes Brahms Pianoconcerto nr. 2 - Allegro non troppo
39 Giacomo Puccini Turandot- Nessun Dorma
40 Ludwig van Beethoven Romance in F voor viool en orkest
41 Antonio Vivaldi De Vier Seizoenen - De Lente
42 Antonin Dvorák Rusalka - Lied aan de maan
43 Johann Pachelbel Canon in D
44 Richard Strauss Vier letzte Lieder - Frühling
45 Ludwig van Beethoven Pianosonate nr. 14 "Mondschein" - Adagio sostenuto
46 Franz Schubert Strijkkwartet in d, D 810 "Der Tod und das Mädchen" - Andante
47 Dmitri Sjostakovitsj Jazzsuite -The second walz
48 Antonio Vivaldi Gloria
49 Johann Sebastian Bach Concerto in d voor 2 violen BWV 1043 - Adagio
50 Johannes Brahms Vioolconcerto op. 77 - Adagio
51 Peter Benoit Fantasie nr. 3 voor piano
52 Gustav Mahler Rückertlieder - Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen
53 Maurice Ravel Bolero
54 Henryk Gorecki Symfonie nr. 3 "Songs of Sorrows" - Lento e largo
55 George Frideric Handel Messiah - For unto us a child is born
56 Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart Pianoconcerto nr. 21 - Andante
57 Max Bruch Vioolconcerto nr. 1 -Finale
58 Arvo Pärt Fratres
59 Leo Délibes Lakmé - bloemenduet
60 Sergej Rachmaninov Pianoconcerto nr. 2 - Moderato
61 Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart Ave verum corpus KV 618
62 George Gershwin Rhapsody in Blue
63 Joaquin Rodrigo Concierto da Aranjuez - Adagio
64 Ludwig van Beethoven Symfonie nr. 5 - Allegro con brio
65 Astor Piazzolla Adios Nonino
66 Frédéric Chopin Pianoconcerto nr. 1 - Romance
67 Igor Stravinsky Le Sacre du Printemps
68 Dmitri Sjostakovitsj Strijkkwartet nr. 8 - Allegretto
69 Christoph Willibald von Gluck Che faro senza Euridice uit Orfeo ed Euridice
70 Giuseppe Verdi Nabucco: Slavenkoor Va Pensiero
71 Arvo Pärt Stabat Mater
72 August De Boeck Dahomeyse rapsodie
73 Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart Klarinetkwintet in A KV 58 - Larghetto
74 Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart Die Zauberflöte - Der Hölle Rache
75 Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy Vioolconcerto in e - Allegro molto appasionato


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice selection. I can't argue with any of them -- except maybe the Shostakovich Jazz Suite? Not something I'd put on a top list . Maybe the Cello concerto no. 1 is not on their playlist.

There are a couple of items I confess I've never heard of.


----------



## Scelsi (Jul 24, 2008)

That was a nice saturday again: 12 hours op top hits. Often I even don't have 'm on CD since you hear them enough on the radio. Or feel "tired" of it already. But at this "once a year" occasion, I can't help singing along again...

Scelsi


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Weston said:


> ...except maybe the Shostakovich Jazz Suite? Not something I'd put on a top list .


The second waltz? That actually doesn't surprise me, at all.

I also notice that a selection from Williams' score for _Schindler's List_ is in there. _Canon in D_ remains a hit, which is evidence that some people's musical tastes have not yet evolved to the next level.


----------

